# Canadian Reserves in Charlottetown, PEI



## dustinjmacdonald (8 Jan 2011)

Is there anyone on here from the reserves unit in charlottetown that could tell me if it is too late to be able to make it to gaegetown in the summer if one were to apply to join the reserves now?


----------



## hammond (8 Jan 2011)

I'm a member of The Prince Edward Island Regiment (RCAC) but I am unable to tell you if you would make it for summer training. I suggest you contact our recruiter Sgt. Taylor at (902)569-9539 also visit the Regiment's site http://peiregiment.com/index.html. Just for your information, training is not only conducted at CFB Gagetown, guys and gals have also done their basic and trades training in Ontario and some out west, along with good old Aldershot.


----------



## chrisf (8 Jan 2011)

721 Communications Regiment is also located in Charlottetown, and if you were to apply now, there's still plenty of time to be in for summer training.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2011)

As a person who has to deal with Recruiting from time to time, the sooner you apply to join, either the PEIR or 721 Comms, the better.  The Recruiting process takes a long time (see TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  ).  Your whole process may not be completed before this summer, and your enrollment may not be until sometime in next Fall, or later.


----------



## Gramps (8 Jan 2011)

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> I'm a member of The Prince Edward Island Regiment (RCAC) but I am unable to tell you if you would make it for summer training. I suggest you contact our recruiter Sgt. Taylor at (902)569-9539 also visit the Regiment's site http://peiregiment.com/index.html. Just for your information, training is not only conducted at CFB Gagetown, guys and gals have also done their basic and trades training in Ontario and some out west, along with good old Aldershot.



JT is a recruiter now? What has the world come to? If he is a member on this site could you let him know Gramps wants to say hello, if he does not remember me by the name Gramps he can ask Major T, he is the one who gave it to me many years ago, he will know who I am. Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2011)

If he doesn't remember you, don't feel bad, as I am sure you don't remember me.   ;D


----------



## Gramps (8 Jan 2011)

Well, the good thing is, I have a fantastic memory. The bad thing is it lasts about as long as that of a gold fish. My brian resets itself every 60 seconds or so.


----------



## Franko (8 Jan 2011)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Well, the good thing is, I have a fantastic memory. The bad thing is it lasts about as long as that of a gold fish. My brian resets itself every 60 seconds or so.



I know who you are.....MMUUUAHAHAHAHA!

Regards


----------



## Gramps (9 Jan 2011)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> I know who you are.....MMUUUAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Regards



I wish I could say the same. I am trying to figure it out though.


----------



## Gramps (16 Jan 2011)

It took a bit of scrolling through but I figured out who your are. Had me confused for a day or two there.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a person who has to deal with Recruiting from time to time, the sooner you apply to join, either the PEIR or 721 Comms, the better.  The Recruiting process takes a long time (see TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  ).  Your whole process may not be completed before this summer, and your enrollment may not be until sometime in next Fall, or later.



For the OP,

There are also NavRes in PEI: HMCS Queen Charlotte --- if that should interest you.


Gramps: Sgt Taylor was recruiting for PEIR back when I was the 3 ASG Det Comd ... so 2006/07ish. So, the CF became what it is a while ago.   >


----------



## GrilledLincoln (22 Jan 2011)

You have all kinds of time in my eyes.  I applied this time last year to 721 Comms Regt. and went away for the summer in Gagetown.  In that period of time I managed to fracture my heel which ended up delaying my PT test to June 22, I passed and was sworn in the following day , got my kit the day after that and was sent away for my BMQ the monday following.  Just join 721 and you should have problems


----------



## Gramps (23 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> For the OP,
> 
> There are also NavRes in PEI: HMCS Queen Charlotte --- if that should interest you.
> 
> ...



Vern, say it isnt so. I do believe I saw a photograph of you at a mess function with my dear old dad last time I was back in PEI.


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2011)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Vern, say it isnt so. I do believe I saw a photograph of you at a mess function with my dear old dad last time I was back in PEI.



I've never been into a Mess in my life; it must be photoshopped.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2011)

GrilledLincoln said:
			
		

> You have all kinds of time in my eyes.  I applied this time last year to 721 Comms Regt. and went away for the summer in Gagetown.  In that period of time I managed to fracture my heel which ended up delaying my PT test to June 22, I passed and was sworn in the following day , got my kit the day after that and was sent away for my BMQ the monday following.  Just join 721 and you should have problems



You were one of the one in a hundred billion lucky ones who had all the stars in the universe aligned just right for this to happen.  It is not likely to be so easy for someone else until such a astronomical event happens again.


----------



## GrilledLincoln (23 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You were one of the one in a hundred billion lucky ones who had all the stars in the universe aligned just right for this to happen.  It is not likely to be so easy for someone else until such a astronomical event happens again.




It wasn't an astronomical event, 5 other guys did the exact same thing.  However HQ Troop OC happens to be a friend of mine, he gave the process a helping hand I believe  ;D  and to the original poster we would be more than happy to see a new face around 721


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2011)

GrilledLincoln said:
			
		

> It wasn't an astronomical event, 5 other guys did the exact same thing.  However HQ Troop OC happens to be a friend of mine, he gave the process a helping hand I believe  ;D  and to the original poster we would be more than happy to see a new face around 721



This does not sound at all 'right'.  I would still advise anyone reading this that yours is an extremely rare case, and may have involved some unethical interference by a 'friend'.  I do not know your case in particular, but the CF Recruiting System works very meticulously and slowly, and outside interference is not tolerated.   People can read up on what delays they can expect in other topics on this forum; for instance, the CFRCs will be concentrating on recruiting for ROTP at this time putting all other recruiting on the back burner.  

Now.  Is 721 still made up mainly of girls?  That was their main Recruiting advantage over the PEIR back in my day.


----------



## GrilledLincoln (23 Jan 2011)

As far as I know the unit was/is hurting for troops the OC went higher and said we need troops and if the recruiting process is going to be ridiculously slow we are going to lose these troops and potentially others (word spreads quick on the island) if we don't get these guys pushed through.  Either way a rare case and a miracle by any stretch of the imagination.  As far as females in the unit go it's definitely more males than females, 1 Cpl in Sig troop and 1 Mcpl who's a clerk.  No matter what way you put it PEIR has the recruiting advantage over us they have about 150 people on paper where as 721 we have between 30 and 40 people, with at least 5 or 6 more joining up and going on Basic this summer.


----------

